# Ocean City, MD Charter



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Does anyone have any expierice or references for chartering a day sailer out of Ocean City, MD? I''m going down on Laborday weekend and want to take some people sailing who I haven''t been able to take on my boat. I''m looking for something in the 24-28 foot range for the day.


----------

